# Brittany Marks



## m.shalaby (Aug 7, 2011)

1















2














3


----------



## PhotoFinish (Aug 8, 2011)

I really like her lovely and wonderful clothes, they suit her a lot. They are wonderfully taken photos as well I must add.... :thumbup:


----------



## JohnHendry (Aug 8, 2011)

Very natural - you must have something to make her look so natural.. well done


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 8, 2011)

the framing on all of these shots does nothing for the model. and why did she not look at the camera at all?


----------



## m.shalaby (Aug 8, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> the framing on all of these shots does nothing for the model. and why did she not look at the camera at all?



its comments like these that make me smile and roll my eyes.

"framing does nothing?" if you had any intentions on trying to give helpfull C&C, you would of suggested what you would of done differently. rather, your comment comes accross as just an insult
"and why did she not look at the camera at all?" your verbage here takes the cake for "i have zero intentions of trying to give insightfull C&C, rather I just want to be a negative". - DiskoJoe, she did look into the camera - probably over 100 times (this shoot we took about 300 shots total). - I personally choose the looking away as I personally like these. So, thats why.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice quality of light in all of these, but especially like the bw pics. Except for a spot for the signature, the white seems like wasted space in pic 1. I love the arch and curves in 2. There is something awkward about the crop in number three. With the arms raised, the top seems to be sliding down a bit and the crop seems to be mid breast.Very nice work and the above are only minor nits for me.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Aug 8, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> the framing on all of these shots does nothing  for the model. and why did she not look at the camera at all?



HOW can you say these shots do NOTHING for the model? Exactly WHAT is a simple photo going to do for THIS model?...She's gorgeous and to capture it in any fashion makes this photographer very lucky! These are great shots and I'm sure she's very happy with them, I like them! I agree it seems you just wanna be negative instead of offering helpful tips


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 8, 2011)

I really enjoy the first image.  Black dress, white background, gaze off camera.  Really well done

I'm iffy with the second one.  Still very nice, I personally don't like the shooting angle and how it makes her look way too thin (personal preference of course)

Liking the angles and lines with her arms.  Can you photoshop her arm pit region and darken it a bit?  Specially under her right arm.


I do half agree with one poster about looking at the camera.  I'm positive you have a great selection of images with her eyes.  With such a beautiful model, I'm dying to see her eyes... unless that wanting more is the feeling you were going for with the post.


----------



## leearmlene (Aug 10, 2011)

wow! what a nice and beautiful body... i wish to have a girl like her.... nice body..


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 10, 2011)

leearmlene said:


> wow! what a nice and beautiful body... i wish to have a girl like her.... nice body..



While I am sure your comment was not ill intended, please note that this is a photography forum and not a modeling critique forum.  If we start critiquing the models in the shots, we are headed down a very slippery and dangerous slope.  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 10, 2011)

how much post processing on the last one?


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 15, 2011)

great lighting


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

m.shalaby said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > the framing on all of these shots does nothing for the model. and why did she not look at the camera at all?
> ...



My intend was not to upset you. had it been, you would know. so chill. try not to get bent out of shape. you are taking my comment much much much too seriously. 

2 would have been nice as a full body shot.show her off from head to toe. dont chop at the knees.

 3 you needed to pan down more and not chop her off at the breast. i bet she had a great dress on that is not being shown here. 

if you have other shots i would like to see them. 

hope this helps


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice soft even lighting in these. Nicely done. I see both sides of the looking at the camera. I would like to see her eyes too, but in a way it keeps my eye moving around the image and focusing more on her body, which may be good for a model. I like them!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

It does beg the question. What is she looking at? She's obviously not deep in thought. And there's nothing obvious off camera that I would infer she was looking at.


----------



## fokker (Aug 16, 2011)

m.shalaby said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > the framing on all of these shots does nothing for the model. and why did she not look at the camera at all?
> ...



It's reactions like this that makes me not want to bother giving you any of my opinions.


----------



## moeglydesign (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome lighting! Very soft tones.


----------

